# Ramcat broadhead problems



## nniemczyk (Oct 19, 2012)

Don't know if its just mine but I believe my ramcats arnt living up to the hype. I have had 2 blades come loose at the screws and when i try to re-tightin em they don't stay tight. Also had a blade bend when i was taking it out of my quiver. Don't get me wrong they fly great and penetrate deep. I just don't think that there that great of a broad head. Just wanted to pass along my experience with them. So who makes a good fixed blade that I can trust.


----------



## work2play (Oct 19, 2012)

early models are clockwise threaded and will come loose regularly, new models have been reverse threaded to fix problem. I killed a couple of hogs with them and didnt think the blades were that tough either. Also noticed they were louder than other BH's, anyway Slick Tricks will fly just as straight without the headache of moving blades IMO.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 19, 2012)

G5 Strikers 125 gr. works for me


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Oct 19, 2012)

The blades is why I didn't try them out.. IMO they look like they would bend easy... Slick trick and Rage for me


----------



## Snood Collector (Oct 19, 2012)

Id try a little 242 blue loctite on your ramcat screws for now. Shouldnt have too but we shouldnt have to buy shock collars for rage either. We all find quirks with gear we gotta deal with. If you were going to just change heads that be an option too. Good Luck


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Oct 19, 2012)

Snood Collector said:


> Id try a little 242 blue loctite on your ramcat screws for now. Shouldnt have too but we shouldnt have to buy shock collars for rage either. We all find quirks with gear we gotta deal with. If you were going to just change heads that be an option too. Good Luck



You don't have to buy shock collars for Rage


----------



## Johnny087 (Oct 19, 2012)

Just keep the screws snug. DO NOT over tighten them or you will experiance the problems you have now. The screw has been stripped. You need a few new screws and you will be back in buisness. Give Brett a call at smoke broadheads and im sure he will fix you right up. Like stated before me the newer broadheads have been tweaked a little and Brett has fixed the problems with the screws. Just give them one more chance.


----------



## Snood Collector (Oct 19, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> You don't have to buy shock collars for Rage


I understand. Just in my opinion they are a great head but not for stalking. I found myself constantly checking heads and reseating popped out blades after bumping saplings. Rage made those shock collars for a reason and if they were included with heads I might have kept shooting them. At $10 a pack where I found I decided to get a head with less maintenance. Just preference.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Oct 19, 2012)

Snood Collector said:


> I understand. Just in my opinion they are a great head but not for stalking. I found myself constantly checking heads and reseating popped out blades after bumping saplings. Rage made those shock collars for a reason and if they were included with heads I might have kept shooting them. At $10 a pack where I found I decided to get a head with less maintenance. Just preference.



He is talking about the screws, not other accessories you can buy for it


----------



## buff14 (Oct 19, 2012)

get you some slicktricks and be done with the problems.


----------



## Snood Collector (Oct 19, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> He is talking about the screws, not other accessories you can buy for it



Ramcat will probably give him free screws to fix the heads.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Oct 19, 2012)

Snood Collector said:


> Ramcat will probably give him free screws to fix the heads.



I would say so... Slick trick sent me a new ferrel before when mine messed IP


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Oct 19, 2012)

Snood Collector said:


> Ramcat will probably give him free screws to fix the heads.



I would say so... Slick trick sent me a new ferrel before when mine messed IP


----------



## Gamikatsu (Oct 19, 2012)

i shoot nothing but fixed... Excalibur Boltcutters.  but, i would shoot rage, or several other expandables if i had a desire/need to do so.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've shot thru several deer and hog shoulders and love them. The new screw thread was a needed improvement but I don't care if blades bend after going thru a animal. The point of replaceable blades is to replace them after every shot to insure ethical kills.


----------



## p&y finally (Oct 20, 2012)

I tried Ramcats last year and had the same problem with them. I will give credit where its due though. I called and they replaced the screws as well as gave me a pack of new blades. After all the problems I didnt trust them and they went down the road.
Cant beat Slick Tricks, Muzzys, Shuttle T, etc


----------



## nniemczyk (Oct 21, 2012)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I've shot thru several deer and hog shoulders and love them. The new screw thread was a needed improvement but I don't care if blades bend after going thru a animal. The point of replaceable blades is to replace them after every shot to insure ethical kills.



The problem is that the blades did not bent thru an animal, then i would be ok with the brood-head if they did, they bent as i was taking them out of my quiver.


----------



## throwdown (Oct 21, 2012)

The first set of Ramcats I bought did the exact same thing. I loc-tighted them with blue and had no further problems. The new Ram's do not have this problem, atleast mine don't. They are a great head, I have been really happy with the results.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 21, 2012)

nniemczyk said:


> they bent as i was taking them out of my quiver.



Doesn't seem possible.  Might you have bent it and just not noticed it until you took it out of the quiver?

I had some complaints about the 2011 version mostly related to the blade screws.  The 2012's are a huge improvement.


----------



## steve melton (Oct 22, 2012)

i got to try the ramcat out last wk 10/18 on a nice buck for the first time,im like all the rest of u fellas when it comes to finding the right broadhead ,and ive tried alot of them. so let me tell yall ,the cat flies just like my feild points ,they group a little wider after 40 yds ,about the size of paper plate. i havnt had any problems with the screws ,on the old style or the new upgrade. the buck i took last week ,i shot at 23 yds ,the rc busted rib going in, got both lungs and took out the rib on the other side,and broke the leg bone on the exit side.it bent the blades a little ,but the point is still good, the processor said he had never seen a broad head do that much damage before? with all this being said ,i am not trying to sale ramcat heads ,im just telling yall my experience with the head. so far so good,i will continue shooting them ! im waiting for the new 2013 g5 to come out ? always looking


----------



## nniemczyk (Oct 22, 2012)

Pneumothorax said:


> Doesn't seem possible.  Might you have bent it and just not noticed it until you took it out of the quiver.



This is more than likely what happened. I like these broadheads so I think im going to replace the screws and blades and give em another shot.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 28, 2012)

Know this is an older thread, but I have some ramcats I know were bent in the quiver. That is just how fragile they are.


----------



## satchmo (Dec 28, 2012)

Ramcats have been proven to be one of the most durable heads on the market. The blades are 32", and the ferel is 420 cuttlery steel.  The blades will not bend in the quiver unless it gets ran over by a truck. Send any blades that have been bent from being in or taken out of a quiver and we'll replace it, no problem.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 28, 2012)

^^ i'd say that is purty good cs. It is only the last 1/8 inch or so, so unless it happens to another one, I'll hold off on the offer. I wouldn't let this one head discount the company or broadhead. I believe this is the broadhead I have been looking for.


----------



## Wilcox (Dec 28, 2012)

I used a ramcat for the first time this morning...and I'm pretty darn happy with the results.


----------



## satchmo (Dec 28, 2012)

APPierce0628 said:


> ^^ i'd say that is purty good cs. It is only the last 1/8 inch or so, so unless it happens to another one, I'll hold off on the offer. I wouldn't let this one head discount the company or broadhead. I believe this is the broadhead I have been looking for.



Give the new ones a try. I had a similar problems on the heads before they were on the market, the ends would curl. We have fixed that. It just about has to be shot through 3/4 inch plywood to get any curl now and that is only slight. It fares far better than most.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 28, 2012)

^I got the pro series, if those are the ones you are referring to.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 28, 2012)

The very tip end of the blades are fragile for side to side movement....I have a couple that are probably 5-6 degrees out from completely straight from forcing them into my quiver. It has zero affect of their toughness or lethality. I've yet to see one break anything from being shot into an animal. I can't say that for any other head I have shot....including slick tricks....I had a blade break with them.


----------



## satchmo (Dec 28, 2012)

APPierce0628 said:


> ^I got the pro series, if those are the ones you are referring to.



Yes. If you have any problem whatsoever send them back.The offset blades are not prone to bending anymore at all, so definately send them back if they bent from anything other than busting through a peice of plywood or bone. This complaint has almost stopped in the last few years, but it happens sometimes still I guess. 
When they first came out I snipped the very end of the blades off to prevent curling. Now the blades are more squared(rounded really) off on the ends to prevent curling.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 28, 2012)

Satchmo, I might contact you for information. I will consider sending it in, but for now, it is only one tip curled a slight bit.

Andrew P.


----------



## deadbox (Jan 3, 2013)

satchmo said:


> Ramcats have been proven to be one of the most durable heads on the market. The blades are 32", and the ferel is 420 cuttlery steel.  The blades will not bend in the quiver unless it gets ran over by a truck. Send any blades that have been bent from being in or taken out of a quiver and we'll replace it, no problem.



I would gladly take you up in this offer. My first bow kill was with the G5 Montec. Clean pass through accurate as a bullet. But Absolutly NO blood. So I got the ramcats because the local shop recommended. My only problem is mine have  bent blades putting in and removing from quiver. These are not small heads and I use a 3 arrow quiver. I also have been in the woods probably 30 time this season and have a week and half then a couple more on AL.  I can only imagine the damage they will inflict. I want to keep using them. And until I put something down I will. But I would like some new blades to replace the bent ones. I tried bending the tips back but it is not possible to do. 

Just thought I would put this out there. I can submit pics if needed.


----------



## savedjim (Jan 3, 2013)

Just thought I would post some pics deer I have taken with my ramcats this year


----------



## savedjim (Jan 4, 2013)

I love my ramcats most awsome fixed blade in the world


----------



## kcausey (Jan 4, 2013)

deadbox said:


> I would gladly take you up in this offer. My first bow kill was with the G5 Montec. Clean pass through accurate as a bullet. But Absolutly NO blood. So I got the ramcats because the local shop recommended. My only problem is mine have  bent blades putting in and removing from quiver. These are not small heads and I use a 3 arrow quiver. I also have been in the woods probably 30 time this season and have a week and half then a couple more on AL.  I can only imagine the damage they will inflict. I want to keep using them. And until I put something down I will. But I would like some new blades to replace the bent ones. I tried bending the tips back but it is not possible to do.
> 
> Just thought I would put this out there. I can submit pics if needed.



get a bigger quiver....simple solution to a simple problem


----------



## satchmo (Jan 4, 2013)

kcausey said:


> get a bigger quiver....simple solution to a simple problem



Ditto. I use a 8 arrow pse quiver but only cary four arrows. Five will fit fine but  not that often I carry five. Even with five, the Ramcats are not touching.


----------



## sneaking squanto (Jan 4, 2013)

I've had good luck with them but the blade tips bend to easily


----------



## deadbox (Jan 4, 2013)

kcausey said:


> get a bigger quiver....simple solution to a simple problem



Aready Did this this morning. Still don't change the fact that the blades bent. And that they will bend if you hit the edge of your quiver taking them in and out. I will carry 3 ram cats an 2 judo.


----------



## kbuck1 (Jan 4, 2013)

kcausey said:


> get a bigger quiver....simple solution to a simple problem



Ive never shot them but have considered it. Im not so sure that someone needs to buy a new quiver to keep blades from bending. Bottom line is There's an issue with the blades if thats happening.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 4, 2013)

PSEJim said:


> I love my ramcats most awsome fixed blade in the world



Cool pics man.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Jan 4, 2013)

kbuck1 said:


> Ive never shot them but have considered it. Im not so sure that someone needs to buy a new quiver to keep blades from bending. Bottom line is There's an issue with the blades if thats happening.



I got a vortxx quiver for Christmas along with the Ramcats, and they are a TIGHT fit. At first, I wasn't aware of that, so when I first put them in my quiver, I bent a blade. After that one blade I screwed up, (my fault, I jammed it into a slick trick blade) I now have a system to get them in the tight quiver with the slicks. Upon further using of the quiver, I saw what was causing it to bend, and was even trying to make it bend. Honestly, I COULD NOT bend the blade tips. They are tough, but aren't as tough with side to side movement. Honestly, these ramcats are first and second in my quiver ( above slick trick standard, mags, and vipertricks) because they are mean! I have one I use as a practice/turkey broadhead. This is just my experience with the broadhead. I think they are very tough and foolproof. I'm not just saying this as an excuse for keeping the broadheads, I think they will fit in about any quiver if you can get them in the right position, even my 3 arrow quickee quiver, I have done it.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 5, 2013)

APPierce0628 said:


> I got a vortxx quiver for Christmas along with the Ramcats, and they are a TIGHT fit. At first, I wasn't aware of that, so when I first put them in my quiver, I bent a blade. After that one blade I screwed up, (my fault, I jammed it into a slick trick blade) I now have a system to get them in the tight quiver with the slicks. Upon further using of the quiver, I saw what was causing it to bend, and was even trying to make it bend. Honestly, I COULD NOT bend the blade tips. They are tough, but aren't as tough with side to side movement. Honestly, these ramcats are first and second in my quiver ( above slick trick standard, mags, and vipertricks) because they are mean! I have one I use as a practice/turkey broadhead. This is just my experience with the broadhead. I think they are very tough and foolproof. I'm not just saying this as an excuse for keeping the broadheads, I think they will fit in about any quiver if you can get them in the right position, even my 3 arrow quickee quiver, I have done it.



We used the Votrex quiver the first year we used Ramcats . It is not the the best choice quiver for Ramcats at all . My heads would catch on the fabric on top of the quiver. As much as I love my vortex, I had to retire it. We didn't know that the Smoke mechanical wasn't going to be around forever and it was perfect for the Smokes(Ramcats father).


----------



## kcausey (Jan 6, 2013)

kbuck1 said:


> Ive never shot them but have considered it. Im not so sure that someone needs to buy a new quiver to keep blades from bending. Bottom line is There's an issue with the blades if thats happening.



There's a difference in having to jam a broadhead into a quiver and placing a broadhead into a quiver. I have an aspen softlock five arrow...no issues with 5 ramcats. It's not rocket science, but I'm more intelligent than the average guy that needs internet advice on how to put arrows into a quiver. I've abused ramcats with the best of them. No, they don't cut as wide as a rage and they're not as tough as a slick trick.....but they're 100 times tougher than a rage, leave better blood trails than a trick and make zero noise in flight. If the last 1/16" of the very tip of the blade being bent bothers you, then I suggest you buy a "better" or more "lethal" broadhead than a Ramcat.  I've killed a wad of deer with an arrow....the proof's in the experience. 

Ad they hit big bones, the blades bend instead of breaking. I like that. A broken blade doesn't cut too much....I've yet to see a Ramcat blade break.


----------

